# Marantz 7002 and 8002



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

It's upgrade time to the HDMI 1.3 world and I’ve narrowed my choices to the Marantz 7002 or 8002. 

Competitors in this category were eliminated : I don’t trust the Onkyo offering’s (SR-875)heat issues, Denon in this category is doing Wi-Fi and I just don’t trust it from a musical device.

I can get the Marantz locally for a better price than competing Yamaha and I prefer the Marantz name. My dad owned one when I was a kid so there’s the whole positive association thing too.

I am currently auditioning a 7002 in my system which I thought would be fine for my purposes. I didn't think there'd be any audio quality difference from my old receiver but I'm amazed that there is. The possibility that the 8002 could be as large a step up from 7002 as the 7002 was from my Arcam AVR200 is very tempting. 

But the sonic differences could be in my head, a kind of "honeymoon" effect having the smell of new gear.

Do I drop a few extra bucks and an afternoon's setup time to upgrade to the 8002 now before it's too late? Or do I live for the forseeable future happy with my 7002?

Here are the differences extras the 8002 offers over the 7002.

125w per channel against 110w
Toroidal Transformer
Copperplated Chassis
Customized Components
Line memory
60 Tuner presets against 50 for the 7002
Multi room out via component
Gold plated In/Out
IR receiver in and Emitter out
HD Radio

I require none of the 8002 _features,_ I’m only interested if it’s going to offer audio quality difference. 

WPC is practically the same 125 v 110 doesn't seem like much at all. I don't know if the toroidal transformer and copper chassis are going to make a difference, maybe better power supply parts will provide better handling of peaks etc. The Arcam has a toroidal transformer too but almost half the WPC and it didn’t allow me to bi-amp my speakers.

What are custom components?

My inner practical objectivist is telling me - if the DACs are the same and the build quality is about equal, I probably wouldn’t hear any difference between the 7002 and 8002 if I did a side by side comparison at comfortable volume. I’m interested to hear if anyone disagrees.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think about the only difference you might notice in the 8002 would be driving low impedance speakers at higher volumes... if you happen to own any now or plan to in the future. The better power supply in those rare cases might very well benefit you. Otherwise with the typical speaker, I suggest there will be no audio quality differences between the two. But... if it were me, I would still buy the 8002. :huh:


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

HA, good assessment Sonnie. I'm with you there. It's the age old upgraditius conundrum.

There probably wouldn't be any perceivable difference and the upgraded pwr supply parts might at some moments very high SPL levels keep a peak intact, that's the only difference that can possibly come of it.

However, just knowing there is such an easy upgrade path to something 'better' makes it so compelling. If I wait a couple of weeks the option will be gone forever. If I act now, long after the time/money spent is forgotten the 8002 will be part of my system for which adjectives like _flagship_, _top _ will be associated rather than ... _one step down from the top/flagship_... _almost the same as the 'best' _model the company makes.

It's mostly psychology at this point. I spend so much time/writing claiming I'm not 'really' an audiophile... I'm not caught in that trap of upgrading perfectly good components... good enough is good enough and all that. But give me temptation and my true colors come out. :dumbcrazy:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It is truly an addiction! :yes:


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I did it, quick and painless - I upgraded the receiver to the 8002 from the 7002. Very glad I did it. I figure it's almost the same unit but the 8002 is what the 7002 was intended to be, no compromises.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats! Of course now we expect a professional review. :T


----------



## enrique (May 24, 2007)

I plan to also go to the marantz sr8002.I will be going from a rotel rsx1056 that has served me well.But i've decided its time to move on.The added power over my rotel as well as the tordial transformer of the 8002 put it over the 7002.i also dont think i will suffer from any loss in SQ over the rotel.I hope to have it by next month.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

now that you have upgraded to the 8002, can you explain a little more in detail why its no compromise? 

im in the market to get one of these and have to find out if its worth spending the extra money, my main reason to go for the 8002 over the 7002 would be the extra power.


----------



## drbrousters (Aug 24, 2009)

I too recently upgraded to the 8002 -from a Denon 3806. It was with great hesitation, but I now have no regrets. Sonically the 8002 is obviously superior...even to my old and impaired ears. 
Was it worth the (nearly) $2000 ? 

Well...I got the Denon at Costco and the processor got "stuck". I got it to reset, but it was the 1st time it had spontaneously done that...so...I returned it.:whistling: 
After subtracting the return, the 8002 cost me less than $800...so...ABSOLUTELY worth it.

The easy set-up and the improved "surroundedness" :nerdf the audio was amazing.
I love what I'm hearing...and watching HDTV while hearing 5.1 audio is perfect.
Must add, despite what I've see/heard about wattage ratings, the Marantz is every bit as powerful as the Denon, and soooo much cleaner/smoother.

One small confession...Due to less distortion it isn't quite as "powerful" sounding in the big movie scenes. Easily cured this by turning the subwoofer up a bit. It makes the sub-bass even more attention grabbing as you hear/feel the sound waves without distortion. Also less distortion in the accompanying smashing glass, debris, etc.:yikes:

One last word: It was not my intention to "rip off" Costco. I had been planning upgrading to an HDMI receiver for several months. I intended to sell the Denon for about $500. When the processor malfunctioned, I knew I couldn't sell it to anyone because of it's potential to be a problem. It would have been virtually worthless. I couldn't even give to anyone I cared about. Costco had given a "100 % satisfaction guarantee" and I felt it's defect had altered the product's value...It just happened at an ideal time...A point at which a friend who sold Marantz had sold his business. I was his last customer and bought the last Marantz product he will ever sell.

Doug


----------



## tintodm (May 17, 2006)

Hi to all ya

Can anyone help me to hard reset my 7002 its diplaying the 8 bps.I had done it before and forgot the code it was something like press (alt+ctrl+del in a computer thing).:scratch:

Thnx.


----------



## drbrousters (Aug 24, 2009)

i searched the manual:
http://us.marantz.com/DFU_SR7002_SR8002_final_eng.pdf
Can't find anything about resetting the processor. If you figure it out, please post it.

Doug


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Here is the answer:
"Should the operation or display seem to be abnormal, 
reset the unit with the following procedure. 
This unit is turned on, press and hold the MULTI 
+ SPEAKERS A/B buttons simultaneously for 3 
seconds or more. 
Remember that the procedure will reset the settings 
of the function selector, Surround mode, delay time, 
TUNER PRESET etc., to their initial settings."
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## drbrousters (Aug 24, 2009)

It is 2 years later and I must say, I am still very happy with my SR8002. The only thing that has ever happened to it is the front channels went out...not really.:R
I went away for a few days and had someone house-sit. A few days after I returned, I was watching TV and decided to turn on the surround - no front channels.
I'm frantic. I pulled it out to look at connections, etc. Looked at the manual to see possible problems and decided to "reset" the processor. Just before I was about to go thru the process, my wife asked,
"Any chance the wrong buttons got pushed?" It suddenly dawned on me that others were at the house and using my electronics. I immediately looked at the speaker selector... -it was set for "Speaker B." Reset for "A" and the front channels were there (of course). 
Thank you, dear wife...or were you just avoiding my purchase of a new receiver? That was last week.:devil:


----------



## wheeble (Sep 8, 2011)

My first post here - Hello All :wave: .

I picked up my Marantz SR8002 last fall during the closeout on Amazon. Stupid low price I could not pass up. My unit shipped with the H39 firmware and the upgraded remote. (however the remote was almost impossible to figure out:huh. I am totally in awe of the sound this unit puts out, simply stunning. 
I have it connected via HDMI from the marantz to a small 32" LCD to the Blu-ray player, Component and digital coax from the DVD player, and component from my Seagate HT+ (love this item too). There is a Wii connected also and a panasonic projector connected up too. The SR8002 switches between them all with ablolutely no difficulties. 
I have not jumped on the 3d craze yet, but if I do I'll just opt for a dual HDMI blu-ray to pass 3d to the display as the marantz is only 1.3a HDMI so it is really not an issue.
As this is a 4 year old model, it no longer gets much coverage on the boards, but if you have the chance to get one of these units for less than $800 don't hesitate, it is a brilliant performer. Special note, Firmware H39 has zero issues, it performs flawlessly.
:T
Wheeble


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am so glad to read you are happy with your 8002. It really is a very well made AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## drbrousters (Aug 24, 2009)

It is a unit that I'll only consider replacing IF there is a drastic HT sound processing change (i.e. the change from Dolby Digital to HD formats). Even then, I will first try to adapt the new format in another manner. 
I LOVE this reciever.


----------

